# XHTML 1.1 - Formular in neues Fenster senden



## dwex (3. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da target in XHTML 1.1 nicht mehr valide ist frage ich mich wie ich ein Formular an ein neues Fenster senden kann.

Bisher habe ich es so gemacht:
	
	
	



```
<form action="http://www.keineahnungwelchedomain.de/suche.php" method="post" target="suche" name="das ist eine suche" onsubmit="return window.open('','suche','width=1024,height=650,resizable=1,scrollbars=1,menubar=0,toolbar=0,location=0,status=1')">
```

Wenn ich den Target raus mache und name=" durch id=" ersetze dann ist es valide funktioniert jedoch nicht mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Anregungen!


----------



## SpiceLab (3. September 2010)

dwex hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich den Target raus mache und name=" durch id=" ersetze dann ist es valide funktioniert jedoch nicht mehr.


Dafür dürften deine eingeschobenen Leerzeichen verantwortlich sein, die u.a. in diesen Attributwerten nicht enthalten sein dürfen - siehe die HTML-Attribut-Referenz für ID, IDREF oder Name.

Das forms-Objekt (JS) besitzt die gleichnamige Eigenschaft target.


----------



## dwex (3. September 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Dafür dürften deine eingeschobenen Leerzeichen verantwortlich sein, die u.a. in diesen Attributwerten nicht enthalten sein dürfen


 
Sorry das habe ich nur im Quelltext so schnell getippt - im korrekten Code steht da was ganz anderes.

Mir ist es auch um das Target gegangen - ich werden mir das mit JS mal ansehen ob ich das auch hin bekommen das gesendete Formular in einem neuen Fenster zu öffnen.


----------

